

Can Iceland become the 'Switzerland of data'? - CapitalistCartr
http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2014/12/can-iceland-become-switzerland-data-20141228113345770287.html

======
anonbanker
I use Iceland for all my hosting and intra-company email needs; if it doesn't
leave Iceland, there's no way for the NSA to slurp it up.

Orangewebsite and 1984 both offer really good VPS deals as well, especially if
most of your traffic is Hidden Services and Eepsites. :-)

